

Ask HN: Matasano Crypto Challenge - signa11

Used to be available here : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;matasano.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;crypto-challenges&#x2F; is no more :(
======
tptacek
Our admin moved servers, and I wrote this page quickly and outside of version
control, so it didn't move with the server. This wasn't deliberate.

Having said that: we're making an announcement about the crypto challenges
today (all good stuff). If you were already in the challenges, you'll get it;
otherwise, you may need to wait a month or so.

~~~
tptacek
Of course, this is exactly what I would say if I had been NSL'd.

------
drKarl
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140213141638/http://www.matasan...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140213141638/http://www.matasano.com/articles/crypto-
challenges/)

~~~
signa11
yes, but does the challenge-rsp-challenge thing still work ?

